# 2011 Flair 8000i CFB



## Robocopnz

Hi, I have just taken delivery of a 2011 Flair 8000i CFB - for the life of me I cannot work out what this switch does, see photo. The vehicle is RH drive and is Iveco based. Although the NB comprehensive manual has a picture of it, it does not explain.

Is anyone able to help?

Regards
Rob


----------



## ched999uk

Is it the switch to raise and lower your step?


----------



## Ozzyjohn

Hi,

Can you hear anything when the switch is used? My guess (and it is nothing more than a guess) would be that the switch controls a heat exchanger pump. 

Regards,
John


----------



## spatz1

wing mirror adjustment switch...

but it may have been wired up wrong from new as mine was...


----------



## Robocopnz

Hi all

Thanks for your suggestions, but after writing to Goldschmitt in Germany, these controls are to do with the 4-point air suspension, pressing the red button performs an auto-level when parked. The red rocker switch is a "service" switch - sort of a reset function.
The auto-level works well.
Rob


----------



## Ozzyjohn

Rob,

Glad you got the answer, and thanks for updating us.


Regards,
John


----------

